# Ride the Rockies 2014



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Starts Sunday!

Yes - I'm excited. Have a lot of packing already done. Garmin route files done. 

We will start the trip on Friday so not much longer to wait.

In the meantime, I'm watching some of the Giro recorded over the weekend.

Anyone else riding RTR this year?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Garmin route files? I think the route this year is really good. I would double check the route advisory page periodically. Most of the flooding is north of the ride but there are flood advisories for Routt County and the area around Steamboat.

I love the route from Fremont Pass to Golden. In good weather you can make some pretty decent time on a good section of that route.

Have a great ride!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes - I load route files mainly so I can put course points in at pass summits and rest stops. That way I readily know the distance from my current location. That said, you always go by the actual route markings for turns as they may change for various reasons. Road construction, floods, fires, etc.
I know last year there was a major re-route on the last day as I recall. Wasn't there but read about it.


----------



## CSURam_06 (Feb 22, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> Yes - I load route files mainly so I can put course points in at pass summits and rest stops. That way I readily know the distance from my current location. That said, you always go by the actual route markings for turns as they may change for various reasons. Road construction, floods, fires, etc.
> I know last year there was a major re-route on the last day as I recall. Wasn't there but read about it.


Is there anyway you can email those route files? I think I got them pretty good on strava, but having the rest stops and pass summits would be sweet. I have a 510.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

CSURam_06 said:


> Is there anyway you can email those route files? I think I got them pretty good on strava, but having the rest stops and pass summits would be sweet. I have a 510.


Maybe. I've already left home but may be able to send from hotel.
Send me a pm with your email and I'll try.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Be safe driving here especially if you are coming from the east. Tornadoes, hail, tons of lightning, all associated with severe thunderstorms scattered about. Tomorrow is not going to be any better. The weather has been a nightmare depending on where you live. The good news is the severe crap is mostly south and east of your start and once you get thru tomorrow you should be much better off.

I've had a bunch of hail over the last few days and enough lightning to rival back home.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Hey Merlin! Have a blast! Get in touch if you want to do some rides after the tour and before you head home. I'm doing the Bicycle Tour of Colorado a couple of weeks from now, revisiting some of the rides we did last year on 109 West Index Page. Any other RBRers doing BTOC???


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure if any of you will get this but just thought I would let you know the MUT above Georgetown is in crap condition. I hope they clean it before your descent. Lots of loose sand and debris including some metal *stuff*.

What a difference a year makes. Day 1 this year compared to day 1 last year. While I was descending back to Idaho Springs I passed a lot of RtR faces that didn't look happy. And tornadoes at 10,000'? A few asked if they would need their rain jacket ahead. All I could say was yep.


----------



## davidaker (Apr 27, 2007)

I came down that MUT on Friday, it was in great shape. Someone must have put in some effort there.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

OldChipper said:


> Hey Merlin! Have a blast! Get in touch if you want to do some rides after the tour and before you head home....


I was with a couple of buddies and one of their wives so had to come on home. Maybe we will get back up there sometime though.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

No worries. Sounds good! Are you going to be on the 109West tour in July?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

OldChipper said:


> No worries. Sounds good! Are you going to be on the 109West tour in July?


Yes!

Can't wait to ride and see some friends from last year.

You?


----------

